# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ξάνθης >  Ti paizei stin Xanthi tora?

## PaNtErAz

Gia sas. Eimai apo xanthi kai spoudazw thessaloniki. Alla san foititis olo to kalokairi eimai Xanthi opote katebainw! Epeidi prokeite na mpo sto Thessaloniki Wireless skeftomai ta kalokairia na pairnw ton exoplismo stin Xanthi. Ti yparxei ekei? Kataxwrithika kai sto nodedb san PaNtErAz. Mono o Georgekak kanei oti kanei ekei? Yparxei kanena AP? Please enimeroste me  ::

----------


## Georgekak

Είμαστε καμιά 15αριά άτομα μέχρι τώρα, κυρίως φοιτητές. Εγώ σκοπεύω να στήσω ένα ΑΡ στο χωριό μου(θα καλύπτει 2-3 ακόμη)και να το συνδέσω με Ξάνθη. Στην Ξάνθη κάνουν κάποιες δοκιμές με 2-3ΑΡς, αλλά δεν υπάρχει σταθερότητα. Σχεδιάζουμε για ένα πάνω στο βουνό για να πιάνει όλη την Ξάνθη και πιθανότατα θα μπει και ένα μέσα ή κοντά στο πανεπιστήμιο.

Βλέπεις εμένα εδώ πέρα, διότι είμαι αυτός με την πιο ενεργή παρουσία σε αυτό το μέρος και αυτό τον καιρό θέλω να πλουτίσω και τις γνώσεις μου για να βοηθήσω στο εδώ δίκτυο.
Πιστεύω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι ότι θα στηθούν 5-6ΑΡς και θα είναι έτοιμο το δίκτυο!
Αυτά.

----------


## PaNtErAz

Alitheia se pio xorio eisai ? Giati auta ta 15 atoma den kataxwroune to stigma tous sto nodedb ??? Pantos opos eipes den xreiazonte kai polla AP stin Xanthi! Ena sto vouno (ekei me tis alles keraies) kai ena sto panepistimio kai eimaste komple! Ante perimenw tin kainourgia selida kai nea. An xreiasteite boitheia gia tin selida i gia dhmiourgia forum peite mou! Ego exo tin http://www.xanthifans.tk .

----------


## Georgekak

Λοιπόν, είμαι στο Μυρωδάτο(έτσι λέγεται). Οι υπόλοιποι, δεν καταχωρούνται κυρίως γιατί δεν είναι σταθεροί σ'ένα μέρος, αλλά πηγαίνουν από 'δω κι από 'κει. Ένα άλλο είναι ότι δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη το δίκτυο, και θα καταχωρηθούν τότε.

Η σελίδα φτιάχνεται και δεν νομίζω να χρειαστούμε βοήθεια, thanks πάντος!

----------


## judjer

eiha na mpo sto forum edo kai kati mines kai eipa na mpo etsi gia na do ti paizete kai vlepo mia kosmogonia  ::  
den pisteua pote oti tha ipirhe toso endiaferon stin xanthi kai oti tha ginotan tha itan metaksi poli ligon paidion
georgekak apo oti diavazo esi prepei na eisai kai i psihi edo pera tou forum 
apo ta paidia pou dilosan endiaferon iparhei kanenas mesa stin poli?

----------


## PaNtErAz

Egw menw stin 4is Octobriou  ::

----------


## judjer

kai ego platonos me thermopilon
 ::

----------


## Georgekak

Ελάτε στο #XWN του grnet να τα πούμε. Μπαίνω συχνά εκεί μέσα και να είστε σίγουροι ότι υπάρχουν και αρκετοί που ενδιαφέρονται χωρίς παρουσία εδώ μέσα.

Σε λίγο καιρό θα ανοίξει το http://www.xanthiwireless.net και λογικά θα μαζευτούμε εκεί μέσα....

----------


## dkalam

Γειά σας παιδιά...

ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για τα wireless και παρακολουθώ το awmn από τον Σεμπτέμβρη. Ειχα όμως καιρό να μπώ και μόλις τώρα είδα ότι τελικά υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και στην Ξάνθη. Μένω Ανδ. Δημητρίου 90.

Θα τα λέμε τώρα πιά πιο συχνά!

 ::  


Δημήτρης.

----------


## alatasst

gnostos mou fenesai esu apo to duth alla den mporw na se 8imi8w pios eisai.

----------

